# Vexilar sonarphone



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Has anyone seen this yet was thinking about picking one up it seems a lot better than the other portable units what do all you guys think just another gimmick or the real deal
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I was wondering when this would come out. I am definitely going to check it out.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I was really thinking of getting one as well but usually wait to see some reviews or youtube stuff on it and as of last week can't find a thing??


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

From what I understand it just came out

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

